# how to change the entry point for secondary boot loader?



## Lucky443 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi All,
i don't know i can post this here or not
I have a KMC board with mips VR4131 processor. The target board already having cmon boot loader on flash. Now I need to put my yamon boot loader which I modified according to the requirement on the flash(mean while i need to protect my previous boot profram so i can't overwrite that). As we know MIPS have fixed starting address 0xbfc00000, how to change this address to other address so that after power on it can enter to the new address (boot loader).
If any one has some idea, please help me
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Lucky


----------

